# Problem with Broadcom43227 ( 14e4:4358 )

## Xploderman90

Hi all, like written in topic, i have a problem with this card.

I've installed broadcom-sta with "CONFIG_SSB" enabled ( commented for installing then commented out ) because i have built-in modules for ethernet (i think it's needed for them).

Install finished without problems, BUT now, executing "ifconfig" i can see :

lo

sit0

eth0

eth1

Why i can't see wlan0? Is it possible that eth1 is wlan0 renamed? The strange thing is that eth1 is showed as another ethernet controller, and not a wireless one.

In dmesg I can see : 

"eth1 : Broadcom BCM4358 802.11 Hybrid Wireless Controller 5.100.82.112"

I can't manage to resolve this problem, can you help me? 

Thanks in advance!!

----------

## Gusar

A few old drivers use ethX instead of the more common wlanX. You're using one of those drivers, so yeah, eth1 is your wireless.

----------

## Xploderman90

The problem is that is showed as ethernet...it does not work as wireless!

I cannot use it for wireless connections...and that's weird (and the source of my problems)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gusar

Showed as ethernet by what? Which tools did you use? iwconfig will tell you which devices have wireless extensions.

----------

## Xploderman90

Excuse me, i have not specified this before...

Using "iwconfig" i can see all devices and for everyone there is " no wireless extensions"

sit0  no wireless extensions.

lo  no wireless extensions.

eth0  no wireless extensions.

eth1  no wireless extensions.

----------

## Gusar

You're likely missing something in the kernel. But as I never used broadcom-sta, I wouldn't know how exactly to get it running. You kernel config would be useful to have, so install wgetpaste and do

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | wgetpaste
```

then post the link that command will give you.

----------

## Xploderman90

Oook! And now, here is the link : 

http://bpaste.net/show/82758

As far as I know, working drivers for my wireless card are only proprietary ones, so i have to disable broadcom 43xx options from kernel settings in order to allow compile/install...

----------

## Gusar

You're indeed missing stuff in the kernel. Activate the prism54 (Intersil Prism GT) driver, you won't be using it, but it's the only way the kernel will have all the stuff needed broadcom-sta.

----------

## Xploderman90

Whoa!!Kernel panic!

Conflict with wl (broadcom-sta module)...

Now i'm trying to build as external module..

----------

## Xploderman90

I have tried to unmerge broadcom-sta and then building prism GT as external module but....another kernel panic! Infact this module is deprecated...

(Ironically now wireless leds are on...  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Ion Silverbolt

The broadcom-sta driver causes kernel panics in any kernel newer than the 3.5.* series. If you're trying to use a 3.6 kernel or newer, try the broadcom-sta driver from the dustin overlay.

----------

## Gusar

Yep, broadcom-sta tends to cause kernel panics. It's not the prism54 module that's responsible though, it doesn't even get loaded. You can try building ipw2100 or ipw2200 instead of prism54, but you'll see the same.

That's the issue with closed-source drivers. Complain to Broadcom. That's pretty much the only thing you can do. Ok, you could also try a different kernel, I'd recommend 3.4, which is a LTS kernel.

----------

## Xploderman90

[EDITED]

Whew, ok!! Tomorrow I'll try the one from dustin overlay

----------

## Xploderman90

Ooook! Dustin version works like a charm! Thanks to all!!

Problem solved!

----------

